# Still confused about ONR



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

After watching this video, at 1:10 after he has washed it with the sponge and ONR, how is the panel clean, would there not still be some dirt on the panel mixed with the water? Or is that what the polymers are, they lift all dirt onto the sponge?

Also what is everyone's favourite pre sprays?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Oh and what if you do wash like the way he has done, and instead of drying it off and quick detailing it, you just rinsed it with deionised water? I know thats not the point of it being eco but it would be faster than drying it then QD'ing it?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know about rinsing, but I've always found the towels to be pretty clean when drying. Even with the first dabbing. The ONR holds the dirt away from the panel and you will see a lot running off of the panel, and a lot transferred into the bucket.
Drying off and QDing still saves a lot of time for me.

Favorite pre-spray? ONR  around 40ml in a 2l sprayer works for me, but play around untill you're happy with it.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

scratcher said:


> I don't know about rinsing, but I've always found the towels to be pretty clean when drying. Even with the first dabbing. The ONR holds the dirt away from the panel and you will see a lot running off of the panel, and a lot transferred into the bucket.
> Drying off and QDing still saves a lot of time for me.
> 
> Favorite pre-spray? ONR  around 40ml in a 2l sprayer works for me, but play around untill you're happy with it.


+1 on all he said. The dirt should be in the bucket and not on the drying towel. You could rinse with deionized but I doubt it would save any time. The panels aren't all that wet and using a Quick Detailer or Spray Wax gives a good amount of pop without much effort at all.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cool thanks guys, think I'm ready for my first ONR wash now after buying it last year lol


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

In best brain washed voice: "Try it, you'll like it"

Takes a leap but you'll be amazed when you try it.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm posting up a thread tonight in the showroom of my first full ONR wash to machine polish detail which I was very nervous about. The only caveat I threw in was that the owner (my boss) jet washed the car first to git rid of some heavy soiling on the body and in the arches. Other than that all washing was done with ONR. To say I was impressed ia an understatement and I already use ONR on my own daily driver.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Do people use sponges safely with this stuff?


----------

